# Drywall Cracks and Wood Burning Furnace



## mds120 (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions to offer?

We are having reoccurring cracks in drywall. The home builder believes the cracks are caused by humidity and temperature changes do to an unbalanced usage of an outside wood burning furnace.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Do you have a photograph of these cracks?


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

mds120 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions to offer?
> 
> We are having reoccurring cracks in drywall. The home builder believes the cracks are caused by humidity and temperature changes do to an unbalanced usage of an outside wood burning furnace.


Unbalanced usage? Outdoor wood burner should really make no difference...is it hot water baseboard or does it run through a hot air plenum?

I'm with Leo would like to see the cracks and where they are in the house


----------



## mds120 (Dec 15, 2008)

No we do not have pictures.

My understanding is that water flows to and from the wood burning furnace and returns to the inside furnace where air is forced over the water lines into the house in the form of central air.

Do you think humidity and air temperature differences would be enough to effect the framing around the headers enough to move the drywall through expansion and shrinking of the lumber? The builder said it effected the doors.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

mds120 said:


> Do you think humidity and air temperature differences would be enough to effect the framing around the headers enough to move the drywall through expansion and shrinking of the lumber?


Of course it does. So does not properly drying things before proceeding or a house on poor soil conditions.

How have you dealt with cracks in your drywall before?

Why would you have cracks over the windows anyway? Did you place your seams there? And why?


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

mds120 said:


> No we do not have pictures.
> 
> My understanding is that water flows to and from the wood burning furnace and returns to the inside furnace where air is forced over the water lines into the house in the form of central air.
> 
> ...


Is that where the cracks are, over the doors and windows?


----------



## mds120 (Dec 15, 2008)

Most cracks are in headers of doors. There were two that were not. Again we picture cut when we hang to avoid header cracks. Also, this builder uses solid headers even on ranch homes.

We fixed them with mesh tape and quick set and allowed one full day of drying before finishing to avoid shrinkage. The cracks came back two months later which would have been right at the time someone would use their furnace.

Aside from soil issues and other common causes of cracking, the one element that is different about this house is the outside wood furnace system. This is the first time I have dealt with cracks in a house with this system. The builder has washed his hands of it as the home is outside of the warranty and he has ruled it a humidity issue.

I'm tempted to fix the cracks again, cut them out, use plaster weld, quick set, mesh tape and let the home owner know that I will not fix them a third time. I know I would not like to have permanent cracks in my house.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

mds120 said:


> Most cracks are in headers of doors. There were two that were not. Again we picture cut when we hang to avoid header cracks. Also, this builder uses solid headers even on ranch homes.
> 
> We fixed them with mesh tape and quick set and allowed one full day of drying before finishing to avoid shrinkage. The cracks came back two months later which would have been right at the time someone would use their furnace.
> 
> ...


If you the cracks are lightning bolt type that are real jagged and coming off the corners of the windows i would suspect a settling issue somewhere. I dont think ive ever seen framing move enough under normal circumstances to actually crack the drywall itself, its usually a bad seam placement where that happens.


----------



## matt grisham (Aug 17, 2008)

be shear and re nail dry wall were cracks occur.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Pictures are needed. I always bring a camera on a warranty call. If the relationship between the HO and contractor goes south you have a indisputable record of before and after pics of the fix and the date for that matter. 

Without a picture the best anyone can do is give a best guess.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

I suspect "Julio and his mudd slingers" are to blame, but without seeing it...
I'd rescrew all cracks and do my magic. Not a big deal but sucks balls when the HO is already pissed and you have carpet and furniture to deal with.:laughing:


----------

